# Please help me polish my kernel config

## Clad in Sky

Hello,

I was not sure if this belongs rather to installing gentoo or here. I decided it belongs here because I think it's all kernel related and I have a running Gentoo installation. There are some things that need ironing out, though.

First of all - the Laptop I'm installing on:

ASUSPRO P55VA-SO028D (https://www.asus.com/Commercial_Notebook/ASUSPRO_ESSENTIAL_P55VA/#specifications)

 Intel Core i5-3210M

 Intel HM76 Chipset

 15.6" HD (1366x768) Non-Glare LCD Panel  (yeah, HD, my ass)

 Integrated Intel® HD Graphics 3000/4000 (4000 I think)

 120 GB Samsung 840 SSD

 Integrated 802.11 a/b/g/n or 802.11 b/g/n (dunno which off the top of my head, but it works, no problem there)

The thing mostly works, but there are a few things which are not perfect, yet.

1st: dmesg lists some errors: 

ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

This seems to be more of an information than a serious issue. I took a look at my kernel config and didn't find anything to specifically tell the kernel not to include support for s1 and s2 sleep states. So I guess I can't do anything about this.

2nd: 

fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver

I guess I can just remove either of those - either intel frame buffer or the EFI one?

3rd:

[    1.198743] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.198767] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    1.202063] ACPI Error: Cannot convert to external object - unsupported Reference Class [Index] 0x3 in object ffff88011a0810d8 (20130328/utobject-539)

[    1.202120] ACPI Warning: Evaluating _BQC failed (20130328/video-564)

[    1.202172] ACPI Error: Result stack is empty! State=ffff88011a061800 (20130328/dswstate-99)

[    1.202211] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, Missing or null operand (20130328/dsutils-647)

[    1.202250] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, While creating Arg 0 (20130328/dsutils-764)

[    1.202289] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.VGA_.GCBL] (Node ffff88011aa8e0a0), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.202349] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.VGA_.LCDD._BCM] (Node ffff88011aa8db68), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.202410] ACPI Error: Evaluating _BCM failed (20130328/video-365)

I have no idea what this is apart from being related to the frame buffer, obviously. Any help?

4th:

[    1.305055] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    1.305817] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

How can I find out if a driver is available for this?

5th:

[    1.535443] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.537941] ACPI Error: Field [CMDX] at 224 exceeds Buffer [SCBF] size 168 (bits) (20130328/dsopcode-236)

[    1.538605] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\GTFB] (Node ffff88011aaa44d8), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.539295] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88011aaa4618), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.539974] ata1.00: _GTF evaluation failed (AE 0x300a)

[    1.540716] ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 Series, DXT08B0Q, max UDMA/133

[    1.541375] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.542533] ACPI Error: Field [CMDX] at 224 exceeds Buffer [SCBF] size 168 (bits) (20130328/dsopcode-236)

[    1.543206] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\GTFB] (Node ffff88011aaa44d8), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.543911] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88011aaa4618), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.544645] ata1.00: _GTF evaluation failed (AE 0x300a)

[    1.545560] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Again, no real idea about this. Seems to be related to my SATA configuration

6th:

[    2.187996] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIS 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188002] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIX 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188007] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 3 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188011] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.VGA_.TCOI 4 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188015] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    2.188019] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPXX 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188022] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188026] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    2.188028] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPXX 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188032] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    2.188035] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    2.188037] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

Again, no clue.

Still, most things seem to work. The only thing that does not is the key combo fn+f2 which should kill the WiFi card and bluetooth, yet it doesn't. This seems to be a problem with the keyboard, since the combo doesn't produce a key event (tried to assign it to a test command in XFCE's keyboard settings). Again, help with this issue would be appreciated, but it's not very important, since wifi defaults to on, so no harm done.

Another thing that is a bit strange is that I CAN set the display brightness with the corresponding fn + Fx key, but dmesg shows ACPI: Failed to switch the brightness.

lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 13d3:5188 IMC Networks 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

lspci -kv:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

	Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

	Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

	I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

	Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

	Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 201f

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

	Memory at f7d00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

	Memory at f7d1a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	Memory at f7d18000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

	Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 105f

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

	Memory at f7d10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

	Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

	Memory behind bridge: f7c00000-f7cfffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f00fffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

	Memory at f7d17000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

	Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

	Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

	Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

	Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

	I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

	I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

	I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

	I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

	I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

	Memory at f7d16000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

	Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 113d

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

	Memory at f7d15000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)

	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 AGN

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

	Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

	Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number b4-b6-76-ff-ff-bd-f2-72

	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

	Kernel modules: iwlwifi

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)

	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 0123

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

	I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

	Memory at f0004000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

	Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

	Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

	Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 21-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

	Kernel modules: r8169

.config

http://pastebin.com/C0rX62Jc

Thanks for any help or direction.

----------

## zeronullity

Try it with CONFIG_LPC_ICH=n

----------

## Clad in Sky

Thanks.

I said yes to that because Mint, which I used to install Gentoo, reported it. I'll try it without.

----------

